# Reptiles who don't need UV etc?



## StewieGriffin (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys

I want a reptile but my folks sed no cos of electricity costs 

BUT my plan is if i can find a couple of diff lizards or wotever that dont need like loads of diff electrical sources i might be able to turn there opinion around!

'cos i wanted a iggy but they cost tons in lec cos of how big the viv is and my folks still moanin bout beardies cos they need UV light and baskin lamp and heat mats and then all the food! 

Thanks sorry to be a pain in the butt! i'd like more than one option if poss plz as then i get to do tons of research on animals i might be able to get1


----------



## metalbeetle (Apr 16, 2008)

i have beardies and they dont take up too much leaky bro, yes you need uv but onli for about 8-12 hours and i have to 60watt bulbs to heat up to basking spots. if you are going to put a heating mat in your viv, make sure you hav a nice thick layer of sand over it because they have been known to burn the underside of lizards as it is more tender than their backs. and heat rocks etc are a big no no.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

maybe instead of a lizard you could get some kind of salamander, newt or frogs. a lot dont require uv or heating at all, i have two tiger salamanders and they are dead easy to keep, fairy cheap to begin with too. they look similar to lizards, you can get very nice coloured ones, mine are black with bright yellow stripes. although most salamanders you cant handle a lot, but they are fun to watch, some have long sticky tongues like chameleons to catch food. can usually keep them in pairs or groups too. if you are interested here is a good site:

Caudata.org

there is a forum on there you can join and get some advice, also there is a species list which will tell you what kinds they are and what they require etc.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

To be honest, UV tubes are very low wattage anyway. I had a friend that was banned from keeping diurnal reps when she lived with her parents because they believed that another light in the cage would send costs sky high. Even a 3ft bulb is only what - about 30w? Thats nothing compared to a hair drier or tv...or computer  You wouldnt even notice it.

Basking lights are a different matter entirely however...

As for heat mats, again they are ridiculously low wattage. If you hook it to a thermostat (as you should anyway!) you will probably find that it doesnt even come on most of the time if set correctly. My heat mats are set to about 70F, and only come on on cold nights.

But to answer your question, leopard geckos and I believe cresties can be kept without UV. I would personally say that any reptile active during the day should have some access to full-spectrum lighting.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Johelian said:


> To be honest, UV tubes are very low wattage anyway. I had a friend that was banned from keeping diurnal reps when she lived with her parents because they believed that another light in the cage would send costs sky high. Even a 3ft bulb is only what - about 30w? Thats nothing compared to a hair drier or tv...or computer  You wouldnt even notice it.
> 
> Basking lights are a different matter entirely however...
> 
> ...


Sound advice! for my own curiosity don't nearly all reps that need a UV light need a basking lamp?


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, thats my understanding as basking reptiles would be using UVB to metabolise - although again personally I would opt for creating a proper photocycle for any reptile, regardless of when its active. Im not a big fan of invisible heat sources during the day!  My monkey tails are crepuscular/bordering on totally nocturnal, and they still have daytime heating from a basking lamp and lighting.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

leopard geckos dont need uv


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

luke123 said:


> leopard geckos dont need uv


its not necessary but it wouldnt matter if they did


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

leopard geckos, afts, cresteds, gargoyle geckos, etc don't need uv, 
cresteds may be a good choice, because as long as the romm they are in dpesn't get too cold they don't need any additional heating or lighting.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

dragon123 said:


> its not necessary but it wouldnt matter if they did


what do you mean:S


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

he means a little uv wouldnt hurt them as they are subjected to it if they go out of thier hides during the day in the wild.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh right...i said it because the guy was after a lizard that doesnt need uv


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I think that if you put a UV light in the viv of a gecko it wouldn't make a massive amount of difference?


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

most geckos apart from day geckos don't need UVB or UVA, obivously if they don't come out in the day then they'll never be exposed to UV: victory: leo's,AFT, cresteds, pictus,stenos etc etc


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

it wouldnt but the guy who started this thread was after a lizard that doesnt require uv because of the electric so i said leos because they dont...wasnt starting an argument or anything


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh no sorry i meant i think thats what the person said 

But yeah all what has been suggested should be good; But i'm not 100% on whether a little bit of UV/Basking lamps would REALLY cost that much for electric?



luke123 said:


> it wouldnt but the guy who started this thread was after a lizard that doesnt require uv because of the electric so i said leos because they dont...wasnt starting an argument or anything


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i dunno how much it costs my dad pays for it but it cant be that much or he would be moaning:lol2: and he wouldnt be letting me get another beardie if it was that much


----------

